# Did anyone suffer from freezing cold feet in the first trimester? baby gender?



## bubbles81

Hi...I was wondering if anyone who suffered from cold (absolutely freezing in my case!) feet in the first trimester has since found out whether they are having a boy or a girl? There is an old wives tale which says cold feet indicate a boy....am wondering if there is any truth in this :)


----------



## Gemini85

I want to know this too! I'm on holiday, it's 25 degrees and I can't get warm, let alone my feet!!! X


----------



## Tabitha83

nope my feet are so hot have been since the day I found out and he is 100% boy I hate wearing socks and night time is the worst.


----------



## aley28

My entire body was freezing in the first trimester. Its actually what prompted me to take another pregnancy test after the previous two had been negative! :thumbup: I'm having a boy.


----------



## bubbles81

Ooooo that's interesting! I am kind of hoping for a boy although I'm not too bothered...I already have one of each :) I hope some more ppl reply...am really interested now!


----------



## 17mummytobee

baby on way said:


> Hi...I was wondering if anyone who suffered from cold (absolutely freezing in my case!) feet in the first trimester has since found out whether they are having a boy or a girl? There is an old wives tale which says cold feet indicate a boy....am wondering if there is any truth in this :)

My feet are freezing cold and I'm 100% team blue! Xx


----------



## queenlavera

Feet were freezing cold and still are, preggo with a boy!


----------



## bubbles81

Oooo am getting my hopes up now! My youngest is 9 n I really can't remember if I had cold feet then or not! Thank you for all the replys...would still like some more tho :)


----------



## XxCalxX

im having a boy, i used to get cold feet before pregnancy and then during 1st tri they were quite cold.. but then got warmer and now they aren't ever really cold.. i think its because our body temp goes up later in pregnancy.


----------



## Abigator0806

I've been freezing cold all through out this pregnancy. I noticed it a lot in the first trimester as it was spring/summer and I could not get warm despite the warmer weather. Now its fall/winter and I'm still exceptionally cold all the time...I'm having a boy.


----------



## bubbles81

Gemini85 said:


> I want to know this too! I'm on holiday, it's 25 degrees and I can't get warm, let alone my feet!!! X

Are u planning on finding out?


----------



## Gemini85

Yes, got a gender scan booked 16+1 on 23rd December, can't wait. You? X


----------



## XxSamBxX

i had freezing feet and im having a girl


----------



## bubbles81

Oooo would u post n let us know when u find out please?! I'm not planning on finding out, I'm really tempted but we have decided to have a surprise. However, up to now noone suffering with cold feet have said they are having a girl :)


----------



## bubbles81

XxSamBxX said:


> i had freezing feet and im having a girl

Lol I think I posted that last post too soon! Looks like u can have a girl and cold feet! Was they pretty sure it was a girl? x


----------



## Amy2701

My feet were constantly freezing in first tri... I'm having a girl! x


----------



## Loobyloo30

Mine were like ice in the first tri and im having a boy! (im red hot now though) xx


----------



## bubbles81

Ah well maybe it was just wishful thinking! :) 
Just wondered though...did any of u that are having girls need iron tablets?? Am thinking that could be another reason for cold feet? Have a feeling I may have heard that somewhere x


----------



## Amy2701

Nope no iron tablets here - just freezing feet! Lol OH used to go mad if my feet touched him while we were asleep! Skip a couple tri's though and my feet are constantly on fire!! x


----------



## 17mummytobee

I'm having a boy and need two iron tablets a day


----------



## XxSamBxX

baby on way said:


> Was they pretty sure it was a girl? x

i have had about 6 scans since my gender scan and each time they say theres your little girl lol so there will be quite a few wrong opinions if she pops out a boy :rofl:

i dont take iron tablets either. I asked my midwife about the cold feet and she said it was something to do with circulation because your heart starts to pump more blood round your body and to baby and your feet are the last place to get the blood apparently.

it would be cool if it did mean you were having a boy thou im intrigued


----------



## bubbles81

I think it's a bit less likely now tho lol oh well I guess it's bk to 50/50! I suppose a surprise will be nice, it was with my last one :)


----------



## Lulabelle27

I had freezing feet and have been generally cold for the last 30 weeks...and i'm having a girl...slightly against trend :o)


----------

